# Why do Grapics Look Different?



## mamiecarter (Feb 14, 2007)

All of a sudden the graphics look really different. Did I just hit the wrong button or did someone change the format?


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 14, 2007)

*?*

Are you talking about the display modes? See above your post.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 14, 2007)

There hasn't been a change to the BBS. And I don't see anything in your profile that would suggest a different view. Can you describe how things appear now versus previously?


----------



## Keitht (Feb 14, 2007)

Are you running Internet Explorer?  If so has it been automatically upgraded from v6 to v7?  I had problems following the auto upgrade.  The system actually re-installed the following week during update and has been OK since.


----------



## mamiecarter (Feb 14, 2007)

*User error!*

I hit the wrong things on my computer. Just got my husband to fix it. Thanks for the offers of assistance.


----------

